# WHEN IS IT TOO COLD TO SKI



## RossiSkier (Jan 18, 2005)

Night skiing tonight.  Man is it ever gonna be cold.  I'll have more layers than grandma's lasagne.  

-31 at Mount Tremblant. 
-13 at Whiteface
-15 at Jay
-16 Killington

I have skiied this and lots colder.  But is it ever too cold?  Who's hardcore?


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2005)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Night skiing tonight.  Man is it ever gonna be cold.  I'll have more layers than grandma's lasagne.
> 
> -31 at Mount Tremblant.
> -13 at Whiteface
> ...



I supposed to go to Jiminy for night skiing tonight...
Buuuuut....  no...  Going to go home and light a fire and fall asleep with the cat on the couch...


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 18, 2005)

You reach a point, and it's different for everyone, where it's just not fun anymore. Wearing 50 layers tends to be uncomfortable to me. So does frostbite. Not saying I won't/haven't done it, just that it's not as much fun. Somehwere the equation balances out, and that's your hardcore line.
Speaking of too cold, saw a report last night on SpaceLoft making into ski gear next fall. All I can say is "Sweeeeeet." With that stuff, Antarctica isn't too cold.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 18, 2005)

The coldest I remember was 16 below at Loon last year.  That seemed cold enough to me.  I have said cold would not stop me , but wow( -31) beer drinking day.  Our heat is broken at our office today I have my spring ski coat on..  I can't imagine working outside today.  Some really tough people..


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 18, 2005)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Night skiing tonight.  Man is it ever gonna be cold.  I'll have more layers than grandma's lasagne.
> 
> -31 at Mount Tremblant.
> -13 at Whiteface
> ...





Chicken Man, you are truly hardcore.  If you live, post a trip report...... :blink:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 18, 2005)

I'll be at Jiminy tonight. I chaparone a school group on Tues. nights so I don't have a choice. Skiing at Whiteface alot, as I do you get use to frigid weather. I just layer up and take breaks when I have to. It is a winter sport after all.


----------



## Skier75 (Jan 18, 2005)

It's about as cold as I'd want it to be.....


----------



## Zand (Jan 18, 2005)

-15 isn't cold. I've skiied colder than that and it still didn't feel cold. I was outside in a sweatshirt today and wasn't cold. 

Last January around this time was cold. -45 in some places. Makes for good manmade stuff though. 

Friday is supposed to be the coldest day of this week and I'll be up nigh skiing. The good news: A GIANT Nor' Easter coming in Sunday-Monday. Even tomorrow's overnight storm looks good.


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> -15 isn't cold. I've skiied colder than that and it still didn't feel cold. I was outside in a sweatshirt today and wasn't cold.



...wow...   You actually skied in a sweatshirt today... Or were you just taking tha garbage out???

*Come on.... *-15 is friggin cold... - you risk frostbite..  It can be dangerous if your not prepared...  It's irresponsible to try and make others think that it's OK to go out in -15 weather..  If they are not used to it....


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 18, 2005)

Giant Nor'Easter? NOAA's not saying anything about it. I hope it comes, really I do. Really really. I want a snow day off!


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Giant Nor'Easter? NOAA's not saying anything about it. I hope it comes, really I do. Really really. I want a snow day off!



Been hearing rumblings of a nor'easter as well..


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 18, 2005)

The colder it gets, the more dedicated you must become to ski. Last January was very cold at Sugarloaf with the temperature between -10-15F and when I skied at Orford it was never warmer than -20F with full sunshine. The key is lots of thin layers, my electrically heated boots really help also  

My NWS office thinks that the storm on sunday will be a coastal snow event. I think it will be a coastal snow with snowfall reaching as far north as the NH/ME border.


Hopefully the storm will track further inland and nail the ski areas.


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> ctenidae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Likesie, but from what I'm hearing it's to effect the mid-Atlantic mostly, but then again we're 5 days out so anything can happen...


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats basically why i havent really been saying anything..

I'm hoping though!!!  Could use one more good blast and we're woods skiing!!!


----------



## skijay (Jan 18, 2005)

Last February I skied at Montjoye and it was -22F for night skiing.  Thankfully there was no wind.  The lift ride was bearable, but coming down the slopes was brutal.  

The more good carbs I eat, the more I can tolerate those cold temps. A candy bar gives a boost but for me does not last.   I found out that consuming caffinated beverages the day of  skiing reduces my tolerance to the cold.


----------



## skican (Jan 18, 2005)

Today's  cold is no joke folks....I have been in the barn all day.  I  was going to head over  to the Loaf today and stayed hone with pets instead. It's not only cold here in Central Me, it's very  windy. I was  skiing last  Thursday (Loaf)and had an absolute blast all by myself. I didn't get there until  11 and  got soo many runs in that it was  completely unbelievable.I really like my Bonze  Pass! I used  the Spurline Trail to  the Terrain Park  and had more fun  that a  women my age should be having!!!!
I did get to  do the lower part of Gondi Line and that was fun. I  have to be  honest...I had not done skers right yet this year. It was ungroomed and bumpy,, and I had great fun doing it. Followed up by visit to the Bag and a beer:

 :beer:


----------



## chocolateSkiBunny (Jan 18, 2005)

There was a weekend at Mount Snow I'll never forget. Saturday was 13 below zero and windy--you had to warm up in in the lodge after you got off the lift, and again after you skied down before you could get on the lift line again. We quit two hours early. Sunday, it soared to 24 above--and it felt like summer time! Ten below freezing, and it actually seemed warm!!!


----------



## chocolateSkiBunny (Jan 18, 2005)

skican said:
			
		

> I was  skiing last  Thursday (Loaf)and had an absolute blast all by myself. I didn't get there until  11 and  got soo many runs in that it was  completely unbelievable.
> :beer:



Reminds me of a day I spent at Hunter Mountain. Good news, an unexpected late spring storm; bad news, the weather delayed the arrival of the ski bus by ninety minutes. I was pissed, but it turned out to be a blessing in disguise--the place was half deserted, so I was able to get in more in enough extra runs to compensate for the late start!


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jan 18, 2005)

"Too Cold" to ski what?  Bullet proof 300' of boring vertical can be too cold at a much higher temp than killer terrain with light fluffy snow up to your nutsack.

I had no interest in skiing tonight, but I'll get in a full day tomorrow.  For now, it's a fire, dinner and a beverage, hangin' out with the cats. :beer:


----------



## catskills (Jan 18, 2005)

Too cold for skiing?  You got to be kidding.  With today’s technology in high tech fabrics and boots it is never too cold to go skiing.  Maybe too windy but never too cold. Try skiing at Whiteface years ago with leather boots, thermal underwear, and blue jeans when its -30F degrees and windy.  You shiver so bad your teeth hurt.  Now that’s too cold.  Today you never get too cold.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 18, 2005)

the wind always does me in, not the cold air.  the wind in the boston metro area in brutal, i can't imagine what the top of a mountain might be like today, ick.  not too cold, not too windy....  but too windy and cold.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 18, 2005)

*.........*

Zand,
 I see it comin'.......  Come on Ullr


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 19, 2005)

The cold and the pins and needles in the wind seriously hampers your ability to have fun.  It's good for a few runs, but then it's back by the fire.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 19, 2005)

If you don't like crowds then skiing in the cold is definately the way to go.  It was completely deserted after the school kids left last night at Ski Sundown.  I didn't load any customers on my lift after about 7:30, they finally decided to close the lift an hour early at 9:00.  Granted I was at working the learning area, but main part of the mountain didn't have more than like 10 people after the small race crowd left.


----------



## beswift (Jan 19, 2005)

When I rented skiis at Inverness in Waitsfield one day it was 30 below (without the turkey wind factor).  A group came in at 9 in the morning.  It was led by this very aggressive buster of a gal.  I told her that she wouldn't enjoy skiing that day and that I didn't feel right renting to her.  She insisted.  (I related this story to another gal from Up-state and we had a good laugh together much later on).  Anyway she obviously had read the bumper sticker and HAD TO SKI MAD RIVER.  She told me that she hadn't driven all the way from the Big Apple to be disappointed by some dingaling in a local-yokel ski shop.   I rented her the skiis.  They were back before noon and admitted that they didn't take more than one run.


----------



## jimme (Jan 20, 2005)

Someone mentioned that it's personal and I agree. What is frigid to someone might be just cold to another. Often, I see people without hats or  wearing a sweater or for pants- blue  jeans and looking just as warm as can be when I'm more bundled up with a helmet, coat and ski pants. Some people tollerate the cold better.

Last spring at Jiminy it was in the mid 40's and most skiers had on sweaters and light coats, no hats etc. Beautiful sunny day too. I noticed two skiers who were bundled up so no skin was exposed as if it were 0 degrees. I kid you not! Rode the lift with them and found out they were from Maryland which explained why they were so bundled up. 

Last year at 0 degrees I gave in after an hour and a half. Just too cold for me.  This years' low is 15 degrees, so I'm guessing my low is somewhere near 10 degrees.

Jimme


----------



## skican (Jan 21, 2005)

Yep, went back to the Loaf yesterday. I usually don't mind the cold. I only buy the best as you get what you pay for mom always said. I was missing a layer ( can't find my old turtleneck) and I was really cold. No really! It was 15 when I got there, a wind, but nothing crazy. Timberline and Kind Pine were closed as usual. That didn't stop me from skiing. Hardly anyone was there and I had the terrain park almost to myself. I really like to hit Spurline Trail and fly down to the park and rip through. Too much fun. Spurline sort of reminds me of Upper Ravine at Cannon. My fav trail. 

I did go over to Gondi line as there seemed to be a fair amount of new snow on the ground from the last mini dump. The huge bumps on Gondi were frozen and the new snow kinded blended in and made or a fun little run and reminded me I still haven't had my skis tuned. I think I did 8 or so runs and had a very good time. I gotta tell you my commute over is heaven. I did not have one car in front of me the whole time. Back too! We are going to go over tomorrow and ski again. My hubby hasn't been yet this season. Yesterday makes 7 days out so far. I am picking up the pace and trying to use my pass more than once a week. 

Have fun all and stay safe! :beer:


----------



## LineSki15 (Jan 21, 2005)

How close are you to the loaf? LUCKY! 
I'm driving the 4 hours up from Boston in Feb.
the Loaf it my fav resort in the east.  gondi line rules!!


----------



## Terry (Jan 22, 2005)

*to cold to ski*

It is -36 here this morning, so we are going to wait a while before we go out. Probably will be making runs by noontime. Just to friggin cold this morning!!! :beer:


----------



## Irishpub3 (Jan 22, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Zand said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dmc..... you sound so responsible   :lol:    what's wrong with you?   :blink: 

just kidding


----------



## oneotwoandcounting (Jan 22, 2005)

The coldest I ever skied was at Sugarloaf in 1981 (Real temp. -34 F, wind-chill -85 F). I skied for four hours and saw only one person on the slopes. It was so cold that when I stepped out of the Gondola house and started skiing I had an ice cream headache. I had everything covered and did not get frostbite. However I have had more frostbite at Whiteface than I can remember. I also had another ice-cream headache last Tuesday ridding the Facelift Quad. I made three runs and went home. Why? 

"I ain't what I used to be, but who the hell is?" - Dizzy Dean

If you ski sub zero temps in the wind be careful. Keep everything covered, check for frostbite and stay close to a lodge or warming hut and go inside when you are cold. I know that's not very macho but common sense works much better than macho. Skiing is about having fun and dong your best at not hurting yourself.

"Today if you are not confused, you are just not thinking clearly." - U. Peter


----------



## cyrk007 (Jan 27, 2005)

tomarro


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 23, 2005)

ANSWER:  When hypothermia set's in.  

Treating Hypothermia: A life-saving skill
The growing popularity of outdoor recreation has resulted in greater demand for an effective on-site method for treating hypothermia. Other than for mild cases, the most effective and safest treatment for all levels of hypothermia is the addition of heat to the body core, rather than via the periphery.

The most important phase of treatment is the prevention of post-rescue collapse during the first 30 minutes following rescue, and during transportation to a medical facility.

Phases and treatment of hypothermia.

*After-drop*
A further cooling of core temperature occurs after the victim is removed from the cold environment. This after-drop is often responsible for post-rescue collapse.

*Pre-hospital stabilization*
Preventing respiratory heat loss and progressive cooling, of the heart through the tissues is essential. This cooling if not arrested, can lead to ventricular fibrillation of the heart. Patients who are unconscious, with a temperature below 30°C or 80°F, may not respond to defibrillation. Thermally stabilizing a patient with suitable equipment is necessary, both before transportation and enroute to the hospital to prevent additional cardiac complications.

*Core rewarming*
This is the most effective treatment for all cases of moderate to severe hypothermia, whether treatment occurs in the hospital or in the field.

*Inhalation rewarming*
As the only non-invasive hospital treatment suitable for active core rewarming in the field, inhalation rewarming donates heat directly to the head, neck, and thoracic core (the critical core) through inhalation of warm, water-saturated air at 43 - 45°C (107 - 122°F). This method also warms the hypothalemus, the temperature regulation center, the respiratory center, and the cardiac center at the base of the brainstem. In many cases, this rewarming of the central nervous system at the brainstem reverses the cold-induced depression of the respiratory centers and improves the level of consciousness.

Beside this strategic donation of heat, inhalation rewarming also eliminates . .
Respiratory heat loss.  This accounts for 10% to 30% of the body's heat loss. This is particularly important in rescue situations where the ambient air is cold (cooling of the core through respiration).

In summary, inhalation rewarming is highly effective in providing "basic life support" through thermally stabilizing the core and brainstem temperatures. It is safe for treatment for all levels of hypothermia, but is particularly important for severe cases, because insulating alone (blankets), does not prevent further cooling of the core.

_*The first half hour during rescue is the most critical phase of hypothermia management!*_


*Avoid having the victim assist with their own rescue!*

Muscular activity by the hypothermic victim pumps cold peripheral blood from the arms and legs into the central circulation causing the core temperature to drop even further. Gentle handling is critical! A cold heart is particular susceptible to ventricular fibrillation, and some victims may suffer fatal ventriculation when jolted about during initial handling or transportation.

" The inhalation rewarming method is now our first choice in the re-warming treatment of all stages of hypothermia in the wilderness environment. "


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 22, 2006)

Bump


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 23, 2006)

Don't know about too cold to ski, but at the momet, it is way to warm to ski. Unfortunately.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 24, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Don't know about too cold to ski, but at the momet, it is way to warm to ski. Unfortunately.


No kidding!  It'll get there though, and then all the whining can begin...


----------



## Nick (Dec 5, 2013)

Bump again based on ski stef's thread


----------



## ski stef (Dec 5, 2013)

-1 now, my co-worker just left for her ride break. I'm going to wait for her to come back with her report to see if I will brave the weather


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 5, 2013)

Skied many times below zero. -26 was the coldest. It is more the wind that gets me when it is cold.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 5, 2013)

I've been out at Jay under  -30.  Dressed well keeping exposed skin to a minimum and it wasn't bad, and no crowds. (January 2005)


----------



## dlague (Dec 5, 2013)

Well my family night skied at Shawnee Peak ME on a night where it was -11 F, Bretton Woods last year where the temp was 0 F with wind-chill much lower, Wildcat on a -4 day not including winds last year and Saddleback -5.

As long as you are protected the temps are manageable.  It is the darn chair lift rides that are killer especially at Sabbleback on Rangley Double


----------



## Riverskier (Dec 5, 2013)

Not such thing, it is just a matter of dressing approriately for the given weather. I actually love sub zero days on winter weekends, as it keeps the crowds down significantly.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 5, 2013)

I took this photo at Cannon some years ago. It was -14ºF. Except for the bit peeking out from behind my goggles I had no exposed skin. I would not have been able to ski if I hadn't purchased that mask in the Cannon shop that morning.




Fourteen Below by Bob Misu, on Flickr


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 5, 2013)

Depends on the wind and the terrain available.  If it's windy and I'm at a place with no gondola or bubble lift then single digits is about as low as I care to go.  But with low or no wind and plenty of snow in the woods I'll go as low as I've seen so far, which is probably around -24 at Sugarloaf several years ago.  As long as I can be in the woods I'm generating enough body heat to stay plenty warm.  It's the lift ride that's the problem.  Give me a gondola, tram or bubble lift and it's all good.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 5, 2013)

I was at Jay a couple years ago, -17 with advertised wind chills in the -30s. Tram was closed all day due to the wind. The skiing was actually pretty good, and for the most part the lift rides weren't bad, except for the Flyer. We only made the mistake of riding that once.


----------



## quiglam1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Never to cold to ski.  Just have to go in more to get warmed up and drink more alcohol.


----------



## KD7000 (Dec 5, 2013)

I was at Mt. Snow once where the static temp was just above 0* but the wind chill made it -20 or maybe even lower.  I can't recall exactly, but I know it was _stupidly_ cold.  Mostly I remember there were frostbite warnings posted all over the place, and the lift attendants wouldn't let anyone on who showed any exposed skin.  That was really cold on the lifts and rather unpleasant at times while heading downhill. 

Last winter we hit Stowe on a 0* or -1* static temp day.  But there was no wind at all, it was very sunny, and not much of a temp drop from base to summit.  No crowds at all- That day was fantastic.  We only noticed the cold towards the end of the lift ride, and not at all while on the snow.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 6, 2013)

Skiied back in the early 90's at Stowe when the air temp was -35! Snow was awesome, and no wind. You could still only take a few runs and then go and warm up.


----------



## skifree (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't care how cold it's is as long as no wind.

Loud snow is good snow


----------



## Puck it (Dec 6, 2013)

I have skied in -20F temps a number of times. It does not really bother me.  I have cross country skied in -52F (no windchill) my last year of high school on the reservoir in Parishville, NY.


----------



## JoeB-Z (Dec 6, 2013)

One night I was I was skiing at Eldora in Colorado. Happily looping, it seemed a bit chilly and I didn't see other skiers. At 8PM (they were open until 9) the liftee said "Hey buddy, could you give us a break, its -25 below, you're the only one skiing and we want to go home." Also had a 50 degree transition over one chairlift ride at Loveland. 25 at the bottom, 0 at midstation (ignored warniing sign), -25 at the top, howling winds. Nothing but windpack. Painful traverses and kick turns to get the hell out of there.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 6, 2013)

The greatest thing about skiing in below zero temps,well, 2 best things,the trails are empty and the snow conditions stay great all day.


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 6, 2013)

Back in 1982 on a college ski trip to Killington ne morning it was -15 at the base lodge, the peak was -31 with heavy wind. They said the wind chill was -60 to -90 at the peak. All you could do was one run then you had to go inside and warm up. No way I'd even try to ski on a day like that . 
Most people's cars wouldn't start and they were stuck their hotel. Forget it if you had a diesel.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 6, 2013)

Unfortunately for me my threshold for cold has become much lower as I grow older.  Agree with the empty trails and good snow conditions. The problem for me is that in recent years I find that I can't seem to keep my hands warm.  Tried the mitten thing, hand warmers etc but not much seems to work.  Feet are usually fine and a nylon head warmer under the helmet and neck gator have never let me down but the fingers just get to the point of being uncomfortable and at that point it becomes no fun. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## DPhelan (Dec 6, 2013)

depends on whether lodging and lift tickets have already been paid for.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Dec 6, 2013)

It's too cold to ski when it's too cold for skis to be able to glide on snow.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 6, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> The greatest thing about skiing in below zero temps,well, 2 best things,the trails are empty and the snow conditions stay great all day.



+1


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 6, 2013)

skiing in cold weather does not bother me at all. It's the windchill that I can't stand. I hate face mask or neckies, so I refuse to ever wear one. I feel like I can't breathe, or that I can't move my head.
 I have skied below zero in a shell, and no face mask on many occasions and been perfectly comfortable. But those are days when there is no windchill.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 6, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> But those are days when there is no windchill.



There is always windchill when you're hitting tuna speed!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 6, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> skiing in cold weather does not bother me at all. It's the windchill that I can't stand. I hate face mask or neckies, so I refuse to ever wear one. I feel like I can't breathe, or that I can't move my head.
> I have skied below zero in a shell, and no face mask on many occasions and been perfectly comfortable. But those are days when there is no windchill.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



Not sure what "Neckies" are  but if it is below 25 I where a neck warmer and if below 10 I wear a balaclava. below zero both.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 6, 2013)

When you wear this many layers


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 6, 2013)

4aprice said:


> Unfortunately for me my threshold for cold has become much lower as I grow older.  Agree with the empty trails and good snow conditions. The problem for me is that in recent years I find that I can't seem to keep my hands warm.  Tried the mitten thing, hand warmers etc but not much seems to work.  Feet are usually fine and a nylon head warmer under the helmet and neck gator have never let me down but the fingers just get to the point of being uncomfortable and at that point it becomes no fun.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ




My wife has Raynaud's syndrome so I bought her a pair of these electric mittens. http://www.ventureheat.com/ 
She couldn't ski without them. 
The batteries last the whole day if you don't use the highest setting. These work much better than the disposable packs. 
Expensive but it could be worth it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2013)

I ski in most cold weather but if it is very windy and that makes me uncomfortable, so if I on weekend get away and it -10 and 30 mph wind I ski with lots of breaks. If it that temperature and winds going at local hill and not a powder day I stay home.
Unless I am Elk in a fleece when I should be wearing a coat that day last year the cold got to me quick.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 6, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> My wife has Raynaud's syndrome so I bought her a pair of these electric mittens. http://www.ventureheat.com/
> She couldn't ski without them.
> The batteries last the whole day if you don't use the highest setting. These work much better than the disposable packs.
> Expensive but it could be worth it.



I looked up Raynaud's syndrome. That sounds awful but she copes well it seems.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Unless I am Elk in a fleece when I should be wearing a coat that day last year the cold got to me quick.



Wait a minute. What?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 6, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Not sure what "Neckies" are  but if it is below 25 I where a neck warmer and if below 10 I wear a balaclava. below zero both.



Neckies are what I have always heard fleece neck warmers called.
I wear a balaclava under my motorcycle and snowmobile helmets but hate them skiing.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack97 (Dec 6, 2013)

I wear a face mask and wristies for my hands, never had a problem with these areas. It's my toes that get cold, one time I had a slight case of frostbite on my toe nail area.... I got really worried that it would sideline me for the rest of the ski season.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 6, 2013)

When is it too cold to ski???   NEVER!!!!!  In the 20+ years I have been boarding I have never decided it was too cold to continue. I'm sure there is a magic tempreture out there that could drive me away, just have not encountered it yet.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2013)

Abubob said:


> Wait a minute. What?



This happened to me last year with some other A zoners.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> This happened to me last year with some other A zoners.



Just giving you a hard time. I knew what you meant. I don't think I could ski with just a fleece and no shell. Unless maybe its like 50.


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 7, 2013)

Im aging gracefully, pulled the plug today after one run with windchills in the negative 40 range.


----------



## petemac77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Minus 12 wind chill while swinging on the chair lift is miserable.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 11, 2014)

About the time this thread was started (9 years ago...really?) My daughter and I woke up to -30 at Windham one day (not the wind chill) and skied in -15/windy all day. It didn't get above 0 the 3 days we were skiing up there. I invested in a bunch of REALLY cold weather stuff in the local ski shops before heading out because frostbite is a real possibility. 

This week I'm bitching because it's going to be in the 30s and 40s at Killington and rain. Go figure. :roll:


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 11, 2014)

Ski patrol on the gondi at Gore showed me spots on his face that were frostbite damage from Tuesday, -35° wind chill.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wicked1 (Dec 26, 2017)

When is it too cold to ski?

I don't do crowds and don't like arctic cold!

My pass isn't good for the Holiday period anyway. That is peachy with me.

Spend some quality time in the gym doing leg work. 

Practice guitar, piano, watch some movies...

This week is going to be a freezer. 

Gotta make a run to the liquor store for some booze.


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 26, 2017)

Wicked1 said:


> When is it too cold to ski?
> 
> I don't do crowds and don't like arctic cold!
> 
> ...


Skied once at Loon with minus 35 air temp.  Wind chill something like minus 70. Most cars in the condo lot would not start. Mine did so we went. Nice ride on the then new gondy. Good. One ride up the shiny new N peak triple and needed a break. That was too cold. As it warmed to near minus 10 it almost was bearable. One run. Break.  Another run. Fireplace.   Must be 30 years ago now and in those conditions now....hot tub and beer by the fireplace. But with 2 feet of blower...who knows???

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Dec 27, 2017)

I took a ride up to the top at Hunter once when it was minus 40 or worse up there. They told everyone not to go..so I had to of course. By the time I got up there I could barely move..Slid down and went inside. So for me that was too cold to ski.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 27, 2017)

Go to Stowe this week. Mountain forecast shows...44 below zero windchills during the day..50 below at night. That will freeze your canolis off.

https://www.mountain-forecast.com/peaks/Mount-Mansfield/forecasts/1339


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 27, 2017)

I have skied with my wife and 3 boys at -20 with no wind and sunshine and we were fine. Another time I skied with a friend at -26 with 40 mph wind, no sun and it was not so good. 1 run and break, 1 run and break.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 27, 2017)

Coldest I skied was at Burke in the 1990's over February break. It was brutal. 

Our passes our blacked out this week, so we'll won't be skiing in these temps.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm happy sitting these few days out.  There are plenty of other things I can do that will more enjoyable.


----------



## rocks860 (Dec 27, 2017)

Skied in minus 20 at sugarbush a few years ago, with plenty of layers it was survivable but definitely not pleasant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 27, 2017)

rocks860 said:


> Skied in minus 20 at sugarbush a few years ago, with plenty of layers it was survivable but definitely not pleasant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



-20 wind chill, or air temp?

Sounds awful either way.


----------



## rocks860 (Dec 27, 2017)

I believe it was -20 with wind chill but at points the wind picked up and it was even colder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jully (Dec 27, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> -20 wind chill, or air temp?
> 
> Sounds awful either way.



I've found -20 due to mostly wind chill to be worse than a straight -20. I've skied in both and vastly prefer a colder actual temp with no wind versus the other way around.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 27, 2017)

Jully said:


> I've found -20 due to mostly wind chill to be worse than a straight -20. I've skied in both and vastly prefer a colder actual temp with no wind versus the other way around.



I agree. the wind allows the coldness to get in through small openings and gaps.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 27, 2017)

Only saving grace for the weekend is, wind might be on the light side.

Was looking forward to hitting MRG friday, but we might start at SB since Friday looks colder than saturday (Sunday looks worse than both!).  At least at SB you have HSQs and don't have to go all the way to the top to have some decent skiing.  Castle rock chair is gonna be cold though.   But better than the single I think.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 27, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> Only saving grace for the weekend is, wind might be on the light side.
> 
> Was looking forward to hitting MRG friday, but we might start at SB since Friday looks colder than saturday (Sunday looks worse than both!).  At least at SB you have HSQs and don't have to go all the way to the top to have some decent skiing.  Castle rock chair is gonna be cold though.   But better than the single I think.



Disagree based on the aspect of the Single Chair vs most Sugarbush lifts. Also HSQ can give you some wind chill on the way up.

Single chair you bundle up and enjoy your bad mood due to deep freeze as best you can, fully in tune with the brutality of nature and free from all of the rudeness of other people's thoughts, or as some call it, comradery.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 27, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Single chair you bundle up and enjoy your bad mood due to deep freeze as best you can, fully in tune with the brutality of nature and free from all of the rudeness of other people's thoughts, or as some call it, comradery.



Lmao pissing people off and/or or being pissed off on the chairlift is half the fun of skiing solo!


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 27, 2017)

[h=1]Harden the F@#k Up[/h]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unkIVvjZc9Y


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 27, 2017)

I'll be skiing tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Dec 27, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> I'll be skiing tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking at the forecast a few more days out, it appears that another reinforcing shot of cold air arrives post storm system on Saturday, with the core of that cold air, predicted currently to be even colder than tomorrow, to be on New Years Day...   So happy I get to stand around at Bromley on Monday with a current predicted high of -3 before the wind kicks in, and watch both of my kids race/compete in what is annually the longest race day of the Southern VT Council U14 racing calendar.... NOT!!!! Brrr!!!


----------



## benski (Dec 28, 2017)

ss20 said:


> Lmao pissing people off and/or or being pissed off on the chairlift is half the fun of skiing solo!



The other day at Zermatt, I got into an 8 person gondola with 7 other people and one of them objected. Wasn't sure I heard her correct so I got in anyway and she glared at me the whole way up.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 28, 2017)

benski said:


> The other day at Zermatt, I got into an 8 person gondola with 7 other people and one of them objected. Wasn't sure I heard her correct so I got in anyway and she glared at me the whole way up.



It was europe after all.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 28, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> It was europe after all.



Euro Trash....


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 28, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Looking at the forecast a few more days out, it appears that another reinforcing shot of cold air arrives post storm system on Saturday, with the core of that cold air, predicted currently to be even colder than tomorrow, to be on New Years Day...   So happy I get to stand around at Bromley on Monday with a current predicted high of -3 before the wind kicks in, and watch both of my kids race/compete in what is annually the longest race day of the Southern VT Council U14 racing calendar.... NOT!!!! Brrr!!!



Been there, done that. Like the Video above...Harden the F&ck up!


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 28, 2017)

Scruffy said:


> [h=1]Harden the F@#k Up[/h]
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unkIVvjZc9Y



LMAO....Like to see this guy run a 5K .


----------



## drjeff (Dec 28, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> Been there, done that. Like the Video above...Harden the F&ck up!


It's not the cold I'm personally worried about... It's listening to my wife bitch about the cold all day that I'm worried about!! 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 28, 2017)

As has been posted,10 below and no wind with blue sky is just fine.Putting that face towards the sun on the ride back up makes all the difference imo.The wind just seems to suck the fun out of it for me.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 28, 2017)

Wildcat says too cold = -50


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 28, 2017)

gmcunni said:


> Wildcat says too cold = -50



We definitely appear to have a definitive answer here.  Thread closed!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 28, 2017)

The ski areas are definately taking a hit with this cold.Every mt that had cams that I watched were empty.The Superstar quad had about 1 in every 7 chairs loaded.Didnt look at Mt Snow.


----------



## Wicked1 (Dec 28, 2017)

I may head up just to take a run or two and "support my bartender" Tuesday.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 28, 2017)

Crotched closed early tonight. There was only about 6 people skiing there.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 29, 2017)

http://www.eldoradocountyweather.com/climate/world-extremes2/world-temp-rainfall-extremes.php
no complaining..you aint...here.

https://www.webcams.travel/webcam/fullscreen/1489906009


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 29, 2017)

I've been skiing killington for the past two days and the trails are pretty empty...shops, restaurants and lodges are busy so people are around.

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Dec 30, 2017)

It’s cold enough to push me to Utah next week where conditions don’t appear optimal. My generous friends have been pushing me for a month to join them at a slope side condo they rented at Solitude Jan 6 - 10. Max pass pays for the skiing. $375 direct round trip flight. About as cheap as it gets for a quick trip. I’ve resisted because they’re below average on snow but it’s running 30 degrees warmer out there into next weekend. I was going to spend a few days in So VT but screw it. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 30, 2017)

Just checked the weather. it is -23 at both Cannon and Wildcat right now. No wind though.


----------



## 2Planker (Dec 30, 2017)

-15 in Conway, with a slight breeze now.

 Wind is supposed to pick up a bit in MWV today




Smellytele said:


> Just checked the weather. it is -23 at both Cannon and Wildcat right now. No wind though.


----------



## machski (Dec 30, 2017)

Only started at -5 this morning at my condo at SR.  Down right heat wave after yesterday's -15 start.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimk (Dec 30, 2017)

Edd said:


> It’s cold enough to push me to Utah next week where conditions don’t appear optimal. My generous friends have been pushing me for a month to join them at a slope side condo they rented at Solitude Jan 6 - 10. Max pass pays for the skiing. $375 direct round trip flight. About as cheap as it gets for a quick trip. I’ve resisted because they’re below average on snow but it’s running 30 degrees warmer out there into next weekend. I was going to spend a few days in So VT but screw it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



You are my kind of wimp.  Make it snow out there and report back.  I am going to UT about 3 weeks after you.


----------



## SkiFanE (Dec 31, 2017)

$.30 toe and hand warmers of have to be one of the best recent inventions.  Survived yesterday pretty well. But without those amazing spots of heat not sure it'd have made it long. (Bought by case at Costco they're pretty cheap). 

At least cold cold keeps ice and crowds away - skiing is great.


----------



## Alpine (Dec 31, 2017)

Today is definitely too cold. -4 for the high in Lake Placid, but -35+ with windchill at the base.

Yesterday wasn't bad - no wind, and decent conditions for Whiteface.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 31, 2017)

From what I saw, Stratton held off on summit access today. Looks like Mt. Snow ran the Bluebird at a reduced speed. It's pretty darn early for these temps.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 31, 2017)

Cannon was pretty cold today. At the base it was -12 when we got there at 8:30. It was -11 when we left at 3. Not sure what it was on top. took 4-6 runs and then took breaks. Used hand and toes warmers. Toes got cold just before lunch then replaced the toe warmers. Got a little frost nip on my left check between my googles and balaclava.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 31, 2017)

Well damn. I have to go to Stowe to inspect a place we are buying . Next sunday 10 below with 30 below windchills..Imagine..im there and not ski..WTF..ill try it..but dont want my face to fall off..thats friggin cold.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 1, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Well damn. I have to go to Stowe to inspect a place we are buying . Next sunday 10 below with 30 below windchills..Imagine..im there and not ski..WTF..ill try it..but dont want my face to fall off..thats friggin cold.



Agreed...I just looked at the Sugarbush forecast for next weekend and saw -11 for the high on Saturday (and that's a valley high temp) with lows both Friday and Saturday nights dipping down into the -20s. I don't know if I want to know what the summits will be.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 1, 2018)

-25 windchill yesterday with gusts up to 25mph...it was cold
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Jan 1, 2018)

A number of lift delays at Killington this morning on Twitter. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Jan 1, 2018)

Damn..and my pipes froze in one of my bathrooms..too close to outside wall in a crawlspace..


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 1, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Damn..and my pipes froze in one of my bathrooms..too close to outside wall in a crawlspace..


Oh man that sucks. Hope it didn't burst. We got back to MA from Xmas vacation - thankfully all good. Left heat at 56. 

I usually hold little hope for January skiing - either cold or windy or icy.  After last week I actually think January would be a good month to escape someplace warm for a month. Never thought I'd even think that - but this stuff sucks lol.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 2, 2018)

Truck won't start this AM. I have -17 at my house here in central NH. Can't jump it because the hood release cable is frozen as well. WTF! Rather take a day off to have fun now I have to burn one and do nothing!


----------



## kingslug (Jan 2, 2018)

SkiFanE said:


> Oh man that sucks. Hope it didn't burst. We got back to MA from Xmas vacation - thankfully all good. Left heat at 56.
> 
> I usually hold little hope for January skiing - either cold or windy or icy.  After last week I actually think January would be a good month to escape someplace warm for a month. Never thought I'd even think that - but this stuff sucks lol.


Valved it off. But the genius who plumbed it toed it into the washing machine feed..so every time we need to do a wash I have to turn it on. Have to repipe the whole damn thing..in a crawlspace...oy.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 2, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Truck won't start this AM. I have -17 at my house here in central NH. Can't jump it because the hood release cable is frozen as well. WTF! Rather take a day off to have fun now I have to burn one and do nothing!


Can you keep it on a trickle charge each night?


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 2, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Can you keep it on a trickle charge each night?



I guess I could have but it wasn't supposed to be -17. It had been starting fine at -10.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 2, 2018)

Thursday at Stratton was too cold... but in part because I didn't dress properly.
Yesterday at Killington I think was actually colder (high of -10 at the base), but dresses properly so it wasn't a huge issue.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 2, 2018)

We decided Sunday in N. VT was too cold to ski.  Skied Friday and Saturday.  But the wind picked up Sunday and we just didn't have it in us.  Too bad - conditions were excellent the first two days.

Re: Cars not starting.....we got up Monday morning and started packing to leave, and my wife saw that one of the car doors was left open all night!  It was like -15 overnight, maybe it was -10 in the morning...

She groaned a little, but started!  Couldn't believe it.  

I did just put a fresh battery in about a month ago.


----------



## Nick (Jan 2, 2018)

I've skied solo down to maybe 5 below or so. I can last a few hours then. 

With my family, I would have a hard time getting them on the mountain in anything below maybe 10 or even 15 degrees at the base.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 2, 2018)

honestly I'd probably skip this coming weekend, but my new girlfriend is really eager to try snowboarding (she surfs, so i'll allow her that decision). she injured her hip last surf season and has a surgery next week, so this weekend is really her last chance. she already purchased a ski Vermont beginners 3 pack, and I'd hate for her to just totally eat it. I'm trying to overprepare her for the cold, and I'm booking a nice place in Manchester, skiing okemo and Stratton, and we'll eat dinner at that nice restaurant in the old house in Manchester on 7A (i forget the name but know exactly where it is).


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 2, 2018)

^ Good plan but you should go to Magic assuming we get some good snow before the weekend

Also one of the better hills to take warm-up breaks at.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 2, 2018)

Nick said:


> I've skied solo down to maybe 5 below or so. I can last a few hours then.
> 
> With my family, I would have a hard time getting them on the mountain in anything below maybe 10 or even 15 degrees at the base.



You're alive! Haven't seen you on here in a long time.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 2, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> honestly I'd probably skip this coming weekend, but my new girlfriend is really eager to try snowboarding (she surfs, so i'll allow her that decision). she injured her hip last surf season and has a surgery next week, so this weekend is really her last chance. she already purchased a ski Vermont beginners 3 pack, and I'd hate for her to just totally eat it. I'm trying to overprepare her for the cold, and I'm booking a nice place in Manchester, skiing okemo and Stratton, and we'll eat dinner at that nice restaurant in the old house in Manchester on 7A (i forget the name but know exactly where it is).


Sunday looks like the much more manageable day.  Good idea on over-preparing for the cold - you can always lose layers if you're too warm.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 2, 2018)

don't wanna waste 5-pack magic day on a day when my noob girlfriend could be unhappy. want to go to magic alone or with my ski buddies.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 2, 2018)

I used to be a half decent surfer, but it sure never translated to snowboarding for me.  Never could get the hang of it.

I'm sure that's just me though.


----------



## Jully (Jan 2, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> I used to be a half decent surfer, but it sure never translated to snowboarding for me.  Never could get the hang of it.
> 
> I'm sure that's just me though.



Had a friend who grew up surfing and picked up snowboarding fairly quickly. Never took a lesson and on his second day was doing top to bottom Wildcat groomed blues with me. Took his time getting down, but you would NOT have thought it was his second day. I had no idea until he told me at lunch!

It definitely varies by person though.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm biting the bullet and buying.....heated socks. Lenz 5.0....cost a fortune but so do my toes. Between them and the boot gloves I should be good. My right foot went numb at K 2 weeks ago. A little scary as it took an hour to thaw out. That and 6 layers, mitten liners 2 heat packs, and the best balaclava I have..good to go. The wife on the other hand..we shall see. She wants to see if she can ski with a bit of an injury she has had for 3 months. Figure I'll stick to Spruce Sunday morning and see how the top of Mansfield is later. Can't go up there and not ski..that would be..crazy..and get to try out my new snow tires. Blizzac DVM-2. The all seasons were..all over the place.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 2, 2018)

kingslug said:


> I'm biting the bullet and buying.....heated socks. Lenz 5.0....cost a fortune but so do my toes. Between them and the boot gloves I should be good. My right foot went numb at K 2 weeks ago. A little scary as it took an hour to thaw out. That and 6 layers, mitten liners 2 heat packs, and the best balaclava I have..good to go. The wife on the other hand..we shall see. She wants to see if she can ski with a bit of an injury she has had for 3 months. Figure I'll stick to Spruce Sunday morning and see how the top of Mansfield is later. Can't go up there and not ski..that would be..crazy..and get to try out my new snow tires. Blizzac DVM-2. The all seasons were..all over the place.



Worth the $$!!

My wife and my daughter have had them for about a season.  My son and myself have now had them for about 5 days 
Really made a difference this past weekend.  Much more than my hotronics as the field that the heating elements within the sock covers is far greater, and not just over the base of your foot!!  

My wife's and daughters pairs have held up great!  Just remember to air dry, as opposed to in the dryer, as Lenz recommends for cleaning care!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 2, 2018)

how much are they and are they available in any stores in nyc so i can use this weekend?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 2, 2018)

$350 socks!!! are you kidding? lol


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 2, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> how much are they and are they available in any stores in nyc so i can use this weekend?



$350 on Amazon.  I'm not sure how well that correlates to the street price.

You realize, don't you, that if you buy yourself a pair you are going to have to buy your girlfriend a pair.  As someone who has flown trans-continental in first class while my wife was in coach, I can assure you that the repercussions aren't worth it.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 2, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> $350 on Amazon.  I'm not sure how well that correlates to the street price.
> 
> You realize, don't you, that if you buy yourself a pair you are going to have to buy your girlfriend a pair.  As someone who has flown trans-continental in first class while my wife was in coach, I can assure you that the repercussions aren't worth it.



i was asking for her not for me! but if the answer was $50, I'd have gotten for both of us


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm thinking about heated gloves for my daughter.  her finger tips get cold awfully fast.  Ruins her day sometimes.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 2, 2018)

I was gonna ask if they're for snowboarders because my wife's feet got cold yesterday at Killington, but at $350?!  Nah.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 2, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> $350 socks!!! are you kidding? lol



It does say "Dr." in front of his name! :lol:


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 2, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> I'm thinking about heated gloves for my daughter.  her finger tips get cold awfully fast.  Ruins her day sometimes.



Does she use gloves or mittens? I use over size mountaineering mittens with hand warmers.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 2, 2018)

My wife uses the Volt stuff.  Socks, mittens and vest.  

Keeps her happy and on the hill.  This past week it was much needed.  

I'm glad I don't get cold because it's too much shit for me to keep track of with all the chargers and batteries, etc.  

 I barely remember to charge my chips and ipod


----------



## Jully (Jan 3, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Does she use gloves or mittens? I use over size mountaineering mittens with hand warmers.



Curious about hand warmers too. Toe warmers suck, but hand warmers have always worked great for me. Mittens all the way too. For a younger kid I would assume she would outgrow the gloves before the heated gloves get close to the cost of hand warmers. That said I'm sure heated gloves are really nice!!


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 3, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Does she use gloves or mittens? I use over size mountaineering mittens with hand warmers.



mittens, liners, hand warmers.  Still gets cold.

Now, granted, last week was her first days of the season, and it was pretty extreme, but her finger tips were painfully cold, where as the rest of us were cold, but OK.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 3, 2018)

Jully said:


> Curious about hand warmers too. Toe warmers suck, but hand warmers have always worked great for me. Mittens all the way too. For a younger kid I would assume she would outgrow the gloves before the heated gloves get close to the cost of hand warmers. That said I'm sure heated gloves are really nice!!




She's 15, so, pretty much done growing.  Hand warmers help, but the tips of her fingers and toes get painfully cold.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 3, 2018)

Crazy expensive I know but after thawing out my feet for an hour, which I never had to do before..well, guess after 50 things change.


----------



## Edd (Jan 3, 2018)

Cold feet are a much trickier problem than cold hands. Mittens get the job done simply, and you can bunch your hands up while on the lift for extra warmth. 

With ski boots, you’re screwed if your feet start to go cold. I’ve never heard of these socks, and $350 is too much for me. My feet are fine with no warmers above 20 degrees. Once we’re in single digits though, my feet will go cold even with toe warmers. If I could snag those socks for $200, now we’re talking. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 3, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> mittens, liners, hand warmers.  Still gets cold.
> 
> Now, granted, last week was her first days of the season, and it was pretty extreme, but her finger tips were painfully cold, where as the rest of us were cold, but OK.



Are the liners in the glove form? If so scrap them, fingers together work better then having them separated.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 3, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Crazy expensive I know but after thawing out my feet for an hour, which I never had to do before..well, guess after 50 things change.



This getting older stuff isn't all that its cracked up to be at times!!!  Especially when we're talking about warm blood circulation in things like toes and fingers while out on the hill!!

Running joke with my ski buddies this past weekend was "Money may not be able to buy happiness, but it sure can buy a bunch of warm ski gear!!"  :lol:


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 3, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Are the liners in the glove form? If so scrap them, fingers together work better then having them separated.



That's exactly what we decided she would try next.

There also is some thought that maybe her hands are getting too warm and perspiring, leading to cold fingers.  might try leather mittens also which evidently breathe more.  

but you know, I;ve bought her so many glovesand mittens of the years, I should have just bought heated gloves from the start.  Would have been cheaper!  My buddies wife suffers from poor circulation and heated gloves and boots were game changers for her.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 3, 2018)

Jully said:


> Curious about hand warmers too. Toe warmers suck, but hand warmers have always worked great for me. Mittens all the way too. For a younger kid I would assume she would outgrow the gloves before the heated gloves get close to the cost of hand warmers. That said I'm sure heated gloves are really nice!!



With toe warmers I find they work better on top of your toes than under them. Also they last a lot less time than handwarmers. Replacing them at lunch time helps a lot.
Another good use for toe warmers is to use them on your iphone to keep it from dying from the cold.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 3, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> With toe warmers I find they work better on top of your toes than under them. Also they last a lot less time than handwarmers. Replacing them at lunch time helps a lot.
> Another good use for toe warmers is to use them on your iphone to keep it from dying from the cold.



On Friday when it was like -8 at the base, my daughter had a hand warmer in her palm, and a toe warmer stuck to the backs of her fingers (over her liners). 

Seemed to have helped a little.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 3, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> With toe warmers I find they work better on top of your toes than under them. Also they last a lot less time than handwarmers. Replacing them at lunch time helps a lot.
> Another good use for toe warmers is to use them on your iphone to keep it from dying from the cold.


I found if you open toe warmers, stick to your toes (top) and shove into the boot - they never work too well.  I open them up at home - put in boot then - by the time I have to stick them on they are hot and so aren't my boots.  

Another tip - if your ski boots are at room temp (70 is generous at my house lol) - off the bat your feet are going from 98.6 to 70* before you even went outside.  I warm up my boots by woodstove, shove my ski mittens in them, toss in boot bag (with toe warmer if really cold) and at mountain they are toasty warm and I rarely get cold toes.  I swear room temp boots cause you to recover all day.  (We also have electric things you can put in boots if you don't have woodstove).


----------



## skiur (Jan 3, 2018)

When it is too cold out you need to get off the groomers and hit some bumps, or ski something you have to hike a little to get to.  Groomers= lost body heat, bumps= added body heat.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 3, 2018)

I'll know if they work Sunday at Stowe. Hell I might wear them on Saturday to try them out when it minus 16. Just walking around town should be an adventure at those temps.
And since I bought the wife the Heated gloves and socks ..I'm in for a bundle. Just about what the Arcteryx jacket costs by itself, and that thing is great and guaranteed for ever. . You sometimes get what you pay for.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 3, 2018)

kingslug said:


> I'll know if they work Sunday at Stowe. Hell I might wear them on Saturday to try them out when it minus 16. Just walking around town should be an adventure at those temps.
> And since I bought the wife the Heated gloves and socks ..I'm in for a bundle. Just about what the Arcteryx jacket costs by itself, and that thing is great and guaranteed for ever. . You sometimes get what you pay for.


I think you are in for a great day Sunday.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 3, 2018)

my dad booked the equinox in Manchester for me and my girl using his starwood points. if Saturday skiing is unbearable, we have a beautiful resort to hang out at with an indoor pool, hot tub, steam, sauna, spa services for $, a room which is way too luxe for my bum ass, good restaurants, outlet shopping, a movie theatre. skiing sunday should be no problem.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 3, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> my dad booked the equinox in Manchester for me and my girl using his starwood points. if Saturday skiing is unbearable, we have a beautiful resort to hang out at with an indoor pool, hot tub, steam, sauna, spa services for $, a room which is way too luxe for my bum ass, good restaurants, outlet shopping, a movie theatre. skiing sunday should be no problem.



Didn't know they were in the starwood family. I have some points maybe I'll check it out.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 3, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> my dad booked the equinox in Manchester for me and my girl using his starwood points. if Saturday skiing is unbearable, we have a beautiful resort to hang out at with an indoor pool, hot tub, steam, sauna, spa services for $, a room which is way too luxe for my bum ass, good restaurants, outlet shopping, a movie theatre. skiing sunday should be no problem.


Nice place..checked rates..about the cost of my...socks LOL. I'm staying in a regular hotel but this is an option for sure. Too far from Stowe though.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 3, 2018)

skiur said:


> When it is too cold out you need to get off the groomers and hit some bumps, or ski something you have to hike a little to get to.  Groomers= lost body heat, bumps= added body heat.


Big difference between body heat and toe heat.I'm almost always plenty warm or too warm in my core.Its only the toes and no amount of exercise warms those because they really dont move.Especially for those of us with bad circulation in those digits.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 3, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Nice place..checked rates..about the cost of my...socks LOL. I'm staying in a regular hotel but this is an option for sure. Too far from Stowe though.



oh yea, I'd never pay what it actually costs to stay there. my parents have what is essentially a starwood timeshare, but its points that they can use at any of the properties. it's real property and one day will pass to me and my sisters. they just pay a relatively small yearly fee for maintenance etc. I hardly ever ask them to use it, it's theirs, not mine (my greedy sister tends to take a tropical trip on parents' points every year tho), but with the cold and the noob girlfriend, I thought a proper resort would be a nice move. thanks pops.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 3, 2018)

Nice pool..I could live next to that!


----------



## Equinox (Jan 3, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> That's exactly what we decided she would try next.
> 
> There also is some thought that maybe her hands are getting too warm and perspiring, leading to cold fingers.



This was my problem. Glove liners helped a LOT. I did not need new gloves, just liners that wicked moisture better.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 3, 2018)

Is this weather site any good:   https://www.mountain-forecast.com/peaks/Mount-Mansfield/forecasts/1339
If so , pretty scary temps.


----------



## Edd (Jan 3, 2018)

*When is it too cold to ski*



KustyTheKlown said:


> my dad booked the equinox in Manchester for me and my girl using his starwood points. if Saturday skiing is unbearable, we have a beautiful resort to hang out at with an indoor pool, hot tub, steam, sauna, spa services for $, a room which is way too luxe for my bum ass, good restaurants, outlet shopping, a movie theatre. skiing sunday should be no problem.



Weird, this was very close to my plan for the same time period before I decided to go west. Never stayed at the Equinox but I was eyeballing the website pretty good last week. The lodging situation in So. VT looks generally overpriced to me, even by ski area standards. The Equinox seems to be among the decent choices and no more of a rip-off than any other place.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 3, 2018)

I tend to stay in <$100/night motels run by indian families, so this is a major upgrade for me


----------



## tumbler (Jan 3, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I tend to stay in <$100/night motels run by indian families, so this is a major upgrade for me



Thank you.  Come again!


----------



## kingslug (Jan 3, 2018)

I once took my future wife to a "hotel" in Hunter...Interesting place, built sometime before the world was created...one and done for her. Had to up my game from there.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 5, 2018)

Edd said:


> The lodging situation in So. VT looks generally overpriced to me, even by ski area standards. The Equinox seems to be among the decent choices and no more of a rip-off than any other place.



Manchester has seen the addition of a lot of beds in the past couple of years with the Kimpton and the Hampton Inn opening.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 5, 2018)

I usually stay in the four winds country motel when I am in Manchester. its cheap, generally about $100/night. and they have fleece blankets with unicorns on them under the bedspreads.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 5, 2018)

Lodging in VT and Maine is a joke as far as pricing goes.

Costs are similar to stay in the Mt. Snow/Stratton area or Sunday River/Sugarloaf areas as they are to rent a place at a western resort town for a week.  To me, that is insane.  The housing market is what it is I guess from a pricing standpoint, but I'm sorry, some dumpy 1-2 bedroom house in the middle of nowhere Maine is not worth $800-1,000 for a week.  Its the same for the Dover, VT area and most other areas I have looked at in VT as well which is quite disappointing.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 5, 2018)

01/06/2018


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 5, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I usually stay in the four winds country motel when I am in Manchester. its cheap, generally about $100/night. and they have fleece blankets with unicorns on them under the bedspreads.


$100/night isn't even that cheap for a dumpy hotel/motel though.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 5, 2018)

I pay $60/night in rutland, but that is the dumpiest of the dumpy (either of their two lovely rodeway inns). I don't think $100/night within striking distance of Stratton, Bromley, magic, and okemo is that crazy. and the four winds isn't _that_ dumpy. I also usually opt to drive thru the night on Friday tho, to save one nights cost of lodging


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 5, 2018)

Have you tried one of the "rent your home" websites?   

I've only been using AirBnB for about 1.5 years now, but I've used it 3 times and have had some great success.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 5, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I pay $60/night in rutland, but that is the dumpiest of the dumpy (either of their two lovely rodeway inns). I don't think $100/night within striking distance of Stratton, Bromley, magic, and okemo is that crazy. and the four winds isn't _that_ dumpy. I also usually opt to drive thru the night on Friday tho, to save one nights cost of lodging


I'm not blaming you at all, that seems like a good idea and a wise use of time... just wish the lodging were cheaper and would reflect the area.  Seriously, there's NOTHING around in these towns other than skiing/riding... which is fine and is why I'm going.  But, no way I'm spending the money to stay overnight and $100 is probably on the lower end for that area like you said.

$60 is more reasonable.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 5, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Have you tried one of the "rent your home" websites?
> 
> I've only been using AirBnB for about 1.5 years now, but I've used it 3 times and have had some great success.


Yes, we always travel this way instead of hotels when traveling.  I've used it in VT as well for a get-away.  Still, overpriced for the area.  The market kind of is what it is though, so I think I'm pretty much bitching for no reason.


----------



## 2Planker (Jan 6, 2018)

Wildcat CLOSED Sat, due to -50 windchill


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 6, 2018)

2Planker said:


> Wildcat CLOSED Sat, due to -50 windchill



Hopefully open tomorrow as I am supposed to go


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 6, 2018)

Jay's weather report is pretty funny.


----------



## crank (Jan 6, 2018)

Yes, I was just going to post about Jay's conditions..


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 6, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> 01/06/2018



Agreed!  Opted to work instead.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Jan 6, 2018)

Check this out for some package deals:

http://snosearch.com/


----------



## Pez (Jan 6, 2018)

they answer... today!


----------



## machski (Jan 6, 2018)

Well, I think we will all be wishing for the cold by MLK weekend.  Forecast goes the other direction, all the way up to Quebec City before then.  Hate this part of Eastern winters.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> 01/06/2018




Bingo!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 8, 2018)

Saturday was the coldest ski day of my life, but I still got in 4+ hours and 20K + feet, and my girl had a really good time trying to snowboard (2 hour first timer lesson)

we woke up sunday and it was -20 and Stratton didn't have the upper mountain open, so we opted for room service breakfast in bed, coitus, and a leisurely drive home stopping at a few breweries for beer to go (suarez and Hudson valley)

it eventually warmed up to 10 and Stratton opened the summit, but I'm fine with our choices. having the nice hotel made the weekend enjoyable even with minimal skiing.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 8, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> so we opted for coitus



thanks for the update!


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 8, 2018)

Lol!


----------



## So Inclined (Jan 8, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> we woke up sunday and it was -20 and Stratton didn't have the upper mountain open, so we opted for room service breakfast in bed, coitus, and a leisurely drive home stopping at a few breweries for beer to go (suarez and Hudson valley)



Welcome to Beacon!

Where is Suarez? I've heard of it but don't know where they're located.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 8, 2018)

So Inclined said:


> Welcome to Beacon!
> 
> Where is Suarez? I've heard of it but don't know where they're located.



a bit south of Hudson in Livingston NY on 9. they predominantly make farmhouse style country beers, tart, saison-ish. they have a couple of IPAs but that is not their forte. they just release a crimson hued bierre de garde for the first time which I picked up in a 750ml bottle. I want to let it rest a couple months before I open it. 

the amorphia from Hudson Valley Brewery may be one of the best beers I've ever tasted. sour IPA with hints of strawberry and a lovely pink color


----------



## So Inclined (Jan 8, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> a bit south of Hudson in Livingston NY on 9. they predominantly make farmhouse style country beers, tart, saison-ish. they have a couple of IPAs but that is not their forte. they just release a crimson hued bierre de garde for the first time which I picked up in a 750ml bottle. I want to let it rest a couple months before I open it.
> 
> the amorphia from Hudson Valley Brewery may be one of the best beers I've ever tasted. sour IPA with hints of strawberry and a lovely pink color



I don't believe I've had the Amorphia yet, but did have an Observance while out last night. HVB really likes their sours, and they do them very well.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 8, 2018)

yep. I really like beacon a lot. if I can ever get away from the city in terms of work, it would be a top choice for me. maybe one day.


----------



## So Inclined (Jan 8, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yep. I really like beacon a lot. if I can ever get away from the city in terms of work, it would be a top choice for me. maybe one day.



Going by your location, you would be feeding right into the (much-reviled by "old Beacon" locals) stereotype that everyone who's moved here in the past 5 years has come up from Brooklyn.
It's not completely true (I've lived here close to ten years and never lived in the city) but not completely false, either. A lot of growth in the past few years especially, and significant shifts in housing prices/rental costs, mostly from people moving up out of the city/Westchester.  Depending on where one works and when they need to be there, the commute into the city is doable - a bunch of people I know are on that Metro-North every day. 
Meanwhile, Hunter is 1 hour 15 mins from door to parking lot driving tranquilly (push the limits on the Thruway and you might make it in an hour) Windham just a bit longer, and southern VT is hardly more than 2 hours away.
There may also be a few local loons who get it in their heads to strap on the AT gear and revive the spirit of Dutchess Ski Area up on Mt Beacon whenever it dumps properly.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 8, 2018)

I was eyeballing the incline railway path up mount beacon yesterday, another few feet of snow and that looks like fun. 

I would never want a mandatory 90 minute commute every day each way, so a Hudson Valley move is out for the foreseeable future. if I can ever work for myself, or find acceptable work upstate, I'd move in a heartbeat


----------



## So Inclined (Jan 8, 2018)

<<<<<<<-------------- hence my username 

Not sure you'd want to straightline the actual incline railway path if you even could. I've thought about dropping down the main hiking trail down the front after a 12-15" storm but have yet to make it happen (bring beater skis unless you there is a few feet of snow, it's very rocky.) It seems like the thing to do is hike over to the vicinity of the old ski slopes and bushwhack down.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 8, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> a bit south of Hudson in Livingston NY on 9. they predominantly make farmhouse style country beers, tart, saison-ish. they have a couple of IPAs but that is not their forte. they just release a crimson hued bierre de garde for the first time which I picked up in a 750ml bottle. I want to let it rest a couple months before I open it.
> 
> the amorphia from Hudson Valley Brewery may be one of the best beers I've ever tasted. sour IPA with hints of strawberry and a lovely pink color



For a second I thought that this was a transcript of a Hermitage Club conversation.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 8, 2018)

swing and a miss. appreciating good beer and spending millions of dollars on a home and membership to a stupid crappy ski club for richers aren't even close to comparable.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 8, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> swing and a miss. appreciating good beer and spending millions of dollars on a home and membership to a stupid crappy ski club for richers aren't even close to comparable.



It wasn't the appreciation I was referring to.  It was the language itself.  It didn't come across as much different than talking about what Muffy has been doing in the Greenwich Women's Club.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 8, 2018)

meh, i used adjectives to describe beer, and a french phrase because that is what the subject beer is.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 8, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> swing and a miss. appreciating good beer and spending millions of dollars on a home and membership to a stupid crappy ski club for richers aren't even close to comparable.



Do you really live in Brooklyn, or do you live in Williamsburg or Park slope?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 8, 2018)

I live in Williamsburg. I'm from sheepshead bay.

You're still a fucking asshole, from the worst state in the northeast


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 8, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> *I live in Williamsburg.*



LOL   

I love it.   Thank you for making my day.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 8, 2018)

you're really a piece of shit, man. you're a constant douchebag to many people on here. you're a smug condescending know it all, and you're probably a shit skier. challenging my brooklyn bonafides? Way to ignore the second half of my post. im from south brooklyn. i chose to live in a more fun neighborhood closer to work and friends and fun. you live in New Jersey you fucking prick. im born and raised in this city and I don't need to prove myself to you or anyone. 

I hope you seriously injure yourself and are never able to ski again. eat shit and die.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 8, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> you're *probably* a shit skier.



I am *definitely *a crappy skier.



KustyTheKlown said:


> *I hope you seriously injure yourself and are never able to ski again. eat shit and die.*



Classy.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 8, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I hope you seriously injure yourself and are never able to ski again.



If you are trying to prove that you aren’t the jerk, this is not very convincing.  At best, you need some relaxation techniques.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 10, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Saturday was the coldest ski day of my life, but I still got in 4+ hours and 20K + feet, and my girl had a really good time trying to snowboard (2 hour first timer lesson)
> 
> we woke up sunday and it was


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 10, 2018)

Dont know why I'm not able to edit of delete that last post but anyway.I knew guy named coitus.


----------

